# [Gelöst]KDE startet nicht

## Hanisch

Hallo,

ich habe mir für mein Gentoo als Gast unter VirtualBox 4.0.4 mit Host aptosid KDE installliert mit

```
# emerge -av kde-meta
```

Das hat fast 48 Stunden gedauert.

Wenn ich jetzt Gentoo boote erscheint der Anmeldebildschirm, wo ich Benutzer und Passwort eingebe.

Aber dann startet nicht KDE, sondern ich lande immer wieder auf dem Anmeldebildschirm.

Was ist hier los, was fehlt noch oder was mache ich falsch?

Gruß

Ch. HanischLast edited by Hanisch on Thu Mar 24, 2011 8:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Hast du consolekit gestartet?

```
/etc/init.d/consolekit start
```

Wenn der Login dann klappt, machst du noch ein

```
rc-update add consolekit default
```

----------

## Hanisch

Hallo,

```
# /etc/init.d/consolekit start 

-bash: /etc/init.d/consolekit: No such file or directory

```

Was fehlt da noch?

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## cryptosteve

Hi,

sys-auth/consolekit ist installiert?

Wenn nein -> machen! 

```
emerge sys-auth/consolekit
```

Andererseits ... wenn consolekit fehlt, dürfte ggf. auch noch das eine oder andere fehlen.

----------

## franzf

 *cryptohappen wrote:*   

> wenn consolekit fehlt, dürfte ggf. auch noch das eine oder andere fehlen.

 

Wenn consolekit fehlt, ist evtl. das USE-Flag für kde-base/kdm gar nicht gesetzt. Da weiß ich aber nicht, was dann passiert. Funktioiert kdm noch ohne consolekit?

Sagt /var/log/Xorg.0.log etwas?

----------

## Hanisch

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn consolekit fehlt, ist evtl. das USE-Flag für kde-base/kdm gar nicht gesetzt. Da weiß ich aber nicht, was dann passiert. Funktioiert kdm noch ohne consolekit?
> 
> 

 

Offensichtlich hat KDM auch ohne ConsoleKit funktioniert.

ConsoleKit ist jetzt installiert.

```
...

* Starting ConsoleKit daemon ...

```

Aber noch immer das gleiche Verhalten mit dem Anmeldebildschirm.

Was muß ich da in /etc/make.conf unter USE noch eintragen.

Hat denn 'emerge kde-meta' nicht schon alles erledigt?

In ~/.Xsession-errors erhalte ich:

```
/usr/share/config/kdm/Xsession: line 68: /usr/bin/startkde: No such file or directory

/usr/share/config/kdm/Xsession: line 68: exec: /usr/bin/startkde: connot execute: No such fiile or directory

```

Gruß

Ch. HanischLast edited by Hanisch on Wed Mar 23, 2011 1:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

In die make.conf ein 

```
USE="consolekit"
```

Mir kommt grad noch: dbus muss auch gestartet sein - /etc/init.d/dbus start

Kannst du bitte trotzdem noch schnell in der /var/log/Xorg.0.log nachschauen? Evtl. crasht nur der X-Server  :Razz: 

----------

## Josef.95

Eventuell empfiehlt es sich auch ein passendes "desktop/kde" Subprofil zu verwenden, dann sollte die grundsätzliche Umgebung und USE-Flags soweit erst mal passen.

@franzf

An dbus sollte es eigentlich nicht liegen, KDE startet normal, wenn auch sehr eingeschränkt, auch ohne dbus

----------

## Hanisch

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Eventuell empfiehlt es sich auch ein passendes "desktop/kde" Subprofil zu verwenden, dann sollte die grundsätzliche Umgebung und USE-Flags soweit erst mal passen.
> 
> 

 

Oh je, wie geht denn das nun wieder?

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Josef.95

Ein pasasendes Profil setzt man eigentlich gleich ganz am Anfang der Installation, siehe zb im Handbuch unter Auswahl des richtigen Profils

Ich würde dir aber auch empfehlen erst mal ein Blick in die /var/log/Xorg.0.log zu werfen.   :Wink: 

----------

## Hanisch

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Ein pasasendes Profil setzt man eigentlich gleich ganz am Anfang der Installation, siehe zb im Handbuch unter Auswahl des richtigen Profils

 

Habe ausprobiert:

```
# eselect profile list

# eselect profile set 4

# eselect profile set 2

```

Beide Profile 'desktop/kde' und 'desktop' haben keine Veränderung ergeben.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich würde dir aber auch empfehlen erst mal ein Blick in die /var/log/Xorg.0.log zu werfen.  

 

Da kann ich keine diesbezüglichen Auffälligkeiten bemerken.

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm.., ich vermute du hast die Änderungen noch nicht ins System gebaut?

1) Setze dein gewünschtes 'desktop/kde' Profil

1) Führe ein 

```
# env-update && source /etc/profile
```

 aus, und baue die Änderungen dann mit einem 

```
emerge -avuDN world
```

Wenn es mit dem Start von KDE dann immer noch nicht funkt dann beende mal den Displaymanager 

```
# /etc/init.d/xdm stop
```

 und starte die Session dann (als USER!) manuell 

```
XSESSION="kde-4" startx &> startx.log
```

 Schlägt das auch fehl dann poste bitte mal die startx.log

----------

## b3rT

Was ja auch gerne mal vergessen wird, ist kde-base/kdebase-runtime-meta oder kde-base/kdebase-startkde.

 *Quote:*   

> Your system configuration contains neither "kde-base/kdebase-runtime-meta" 
> 
>  nor "kde-base/kdebase-startkde". You need one of above. 
> 
>  With this setting you are unsupported by KDE team. 
> ...

 

----------

## cryptosteve

Ja, startkde ist ganz sicher eines der Probleme, wie sein Logfileauszug oben schon eindeutig verriet:

```
/usr/share/config/kdm/Xsession: line 68: /usr/bin/startkde: No such file or directory

/usr/share/config/kdm/Xsession: line 68: exec: /usr/bin/startkde: connot execute: No such fiile or directory 
```

Ich sag ja, die ganze KDE-Installation ist unvollständig.

----------

## franzf

Wenn die kde-Installation unvollständig sein sollte, haben wir ein Problem - er hat ja anscheinend kde-meta installiert.

Entweder sind also die ebuilds fehlerhaft, oder der Installationsvorgang hat mittendrin abgebrochen (eigentlich schon recht am Anfang).

Kannst du mal portage-utils installieren, und mit qlop -l nachschauen, was am Ende gebaut wurde? (Alternativ selber in die /var/log/emerge.log schauen)

----------

## b3rT

Weder kde-base/kdebase-runtime-meta noch kde-base/kdebase-startkde sind Bestandteil von kde-meta. Aus diesem Grund erhält man gefühlte 300 mal o.g. Warnmeldung während kde-meta (erfolgreich) gemergt wird.

----------

## franzf

Die Abhängigkeiten sind doch eindeutig:

kde-meta -> kdebase-meta -> kdebase-startkde + kdebase-runtime-meta

Es sollte also alles da sein.

----------

## Hanisch

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Die Abhängigkeiten sind doch eindeutig:
> 
> kde-meta -> kdebase-meta -> kdebase-startkde + kdebase-runtime-meta
> 
> Es sollte also alles da sein.

 

Was soll ich jetzt eigentlich denken?

Bin gerade dabei mein Profil 'desktop/kde' neu zu machen mit

```
# emerge -avuDN world
```

Das dauer nun auch schon ca. 4 Stunden. Die Compilier-Orgien nehmen kein Ende, z.B. habe ich CUPS schon mehrfach installiert.

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Josef.95

Jo, die Abhängigkeiten sind eigentlich eindeutig:

 *kde-meta-4.4.5.ebuild wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> RDEPEND="...
> 
> ...

 

 *kdebase-meta-4.4.5.ebuild wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> RDEPEND="...
> 
> ...

  Von daher sollte auch kdebase-startkde installiert sein.

Ansonsten schaue doch einfach mal nach ob es installiert ist.

PS:

Das es ein Problem mit startkde gibt hatte ich erst später gesehen, da deine Fehlermeldung erst später mit einem /edit hinzugefügt wurde.

Und zu deinen „Compilier-Orgien”

Warum baut man solche riesigen-Installationen auch in einer Virtuellen Maschine - dort dauert doch eh meist alles etwas länger...

Und wie schon angemerkt, normal setzt man das passende Profil vor der Installation.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Hanisch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das dauer nun auch schon ca. 4 Stunden. Dier-Orgien nehmen kein Ende

 

Willkommen bei Gentoo  :Wink:  Hier muss man etwas mehr mitbringen als bei aptosid. Das Du gentoo in einer virtuellen Instanz installierst, tut sicher sein übriges.

Und Cups hast Du wohl eher nicht mehrfach installiert, sondern allenfalls aktualisiert oder mit geänderten USE-Flags neu gebaut. Ich kann nur den Tip der anderen Jungs hier wiederholen: Lies das Handbuch, um Dich ins "Prinzip Gentoo" einzuarbeiten. Hier ist eben so ein Setup nicht eben schnell im Installer zusammengeklickt.

----------

## Hanisch

Hallo,

nun endlich habe ich KDE am Laufen.

Es fehlte tatsächlich 'kde-base/kdebase-startkde'

Wie ist das möglich, da doch 'emerge -av kde-meta' schon alles mitbringen sollte?

Das Einrichten des Profils 'desktop/kde' hat übrigens mehr als 12 Stunden gedauert. Fraglich, ob es überhaupt notwendig war.

Beim Installieren laut Handbuch war nicht auf das Setzen eines bestimmten Profils hingewiesen worden.

Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch Deutsch, obwohl ich 'emerge -av kde-l10n' gemacht habe. Anzeige und Tastatur alles auf englisch.

Und natürlich Firefox und Thunderbird.

Also, Gentoo ist ja ganz schön kompliziert und recht zeitkonsumierend beim Aktualisieren.

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Hanisch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch Deutsch, obwohl ich 'emerge -av kde-l10n' gemacht habe.
> 
> Also, Gentoo ist ja ganz schön kompliziert und recht zeitkonsumierend beim Aktualisieren.
> ...

 

Hast Du LINGUAS in make.conf entsprechend auf "de" gesetzt?

Und ja, Gentoo als sourcebasierte Distribution ist beim Updaten nicht mit einer Binärdistribution wie aptosid vergleichbar.

----------

## Hanisch

 *cryptohappen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hast Du LINGUAS in make.conf entsprechend auf "de" gesetzt?
> 
> 

 

Ok. - war natürlich nicht gesetzt. Und 'emerge -av kde-l10n' mußte ich auch erneut machen.

Jetzt ist zwar einiges in deutsch, aber die Tastatur ist noch auf englisch und z.B. Krusader und Firefox sind auch noch auf englisch.

Wo stelle ich das nun noch ein?

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## misterjack

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=lokalisierung+gentoo - 1. Eintrag: http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/guide-localization.xml

----------

## Hanisch

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=lokalisierung+gentoo - 1. Eintrag: http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/guide-localization.xml

 

Habe alles soweit gemacht, aber die Tastatur ist immer noch englisch.

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> Habe alles soweit gemacht, aber die Tastatur ist immer noch englisch.

 

Du meinst vermutlich unter X im KDE?

Wenn ja, dann schau mal in den systemsttings unter Regionales, dort solltest du dein Keyboard wie gewünscht einstellen können.

----------

## Hanisch

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Habe alles soweit gemacht, aber die Tastatur ist immer noch englisch. 
> 
> Du meinst vermutlich unter X im KDE?
> 
> Wenn ja, dann schau mal in den systemsttings unter Regionales, dort solltest du dein Keyboard wie gewünscht einstellen können.

 

Ok. - Danke.

Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch deutsch bei z.B. Krusader und Firefox.

Gruß

Ch. HanIsch

----------

## cryptosteve

Hast Du Firefox nach Setzen von LINGUAS="de" neu gebaut? Wenn nein -> machen!

Du merkst ... vorher informieren und lesen erspart im Nachhinein viel Arbeit / Compilierzeit.

Edit: Nachtrag .. für krusader gilt das gleiche:

```
[ebuild  N    ] kde-misc/krusader-[...]  USE="(-aqua) -debug -handbook (-kdeenablefinal)" LINGUAS="de [...]"
```

----------

## Hanisch

 *cryptohappen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Edit: Nachtrag .. für krusader gilt das gleiche:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Habe Krusader neu compiliert, aber er ist immer noch in englisch, obwohl ich unter Help die Sprache umgestellt habe.

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Josef.95

 *Hanisch wrote:*   

> Habe Krusader neu compiliert, aber er ist immer noch in englisch, obwohl ich unter Help die Sprache umgestellt habe.

 

Hmm.., was hast du den überhaupt für locales verfügbar - siehe zb mit 

```
locale -a
```

Poste bitte auch mal die 

```
# locale-gen -l
```

 Ausgabe. (ist ein kleines L)

Und als User die 

```
env | grep -e LC_ -e LANG
```

 Ausgabe

----------

## Christian99

 *Quote:*   

> The language for this application has been changed. The change will take effect the next time the application is started.

 

beachtet?

im zweifelsfall auch mal aus und wieder einloggen. könnte auch helfen.

----------

## Hanisch

```
# locale -a

locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory

C

POSIX

de_DE

de_DE.iso88591

de_DE.iso885915@euro

de_DE@euro

deutsch

en_US

en_US.iso88591

en_US.utf8

german
```

```

# locale-gen -l

en_US.ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8

de_DE.ISO-8859-1

de_DE.ISO-8859-15@euro

```

```
 $ env | grep -e LC_ -e LANG

LC_COLLATE=C

LANG=de_DE.UTF-8

LANGUAGE=de_DE:de:en_GB:en
```

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## firefly

bei dir fehlt die de_DE.UTF-8 locale  :Smile: 

einfach in die /etc/locale.gen folgende zeile hinzufügen:

```
de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8
```

und dann als root

```
locale-gen
```

 aufrufen.

----------

## Hanisch

 *firefly wrote:*   

> bei dir fehlt die de_DE.UTF-8 locale 
> 
> einfach in die /etc/locale.gen folgende zeile hinzufügen:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Das hat am Krusader nichts verändert, immer noch alles englisch.

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Josef.95

Starte krusader nun bitte mal so aus der Shell 

```
$ LC_MESSAGES=de_DE.UTF-8 krusader
```

 Dann solltest du ihn eigentlich in Deutsch haben ;)

Gleiches sollte dann auch mit Firefox und Thunderbird klappen.

----------

## Hanisch

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Starte krusader nun bitte mal so aus der Shell 
> 
> ```
> $ LC_MESSAGES=de_DE.UTF-8 krusader
> ```
> ...

 

Ok. - das funktioniert. Wie setze ich das aber nun in das Menü um zum Aufruf über das Menü?

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Josef.95

 *Hanisch wrote:*   

> Ok. - das funktioniert. Wie setze ich das aber nun in das Menü um zum Aufruf über das Menü?

 

Gehe zb mit einem Rechtsklick aufs kmenu - starte dort den Menu-Editor

Wähle dort deine gewünschte Anwendung und setze die LC Variable mit in der Befehlszeile.

Nach dem abspeichern sollte es dann klappen.

----------

## Hanisch

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *Hanisch wrote:*   Ok. - das funktioniert. Wie setze ich das aber nun in das Menü um zum Aufruf über das Menü? 
> 
> Gehe zb mit einem Rechtsklick aufs kmenu - starte dort den Menu-Editor
> 
> Wähle dort deine gewünschte Anwendung und setze die LC Variable mit in der Befehlszeile.
> ...

 

D a n k e  - klappt wunderbar.

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Max Steel

Wenn du der einzige Anwender am PC bist kannste das (wie im localization Guide übrigens vermerkt) das Systemweit in der /etc/env.d/02locale setzen (wenn die Datei nicht existiert --> einfach anlegen.)

In ihr steht dann z.B.

```
LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.utf8"

#Openoffice

LANGUAGE="de_DE:de"
```

(ES gibt noch weitere LC_Einstellungen, allerdings sollte in einem gesunden System LC_ALL laut https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-777611.html nicht gesetzt werden.)

----------

